# RMR July 27th



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

We're having a drift event at RMR july 27th at 6:30pm. Anyone that has a rwd or awd is welcome to come participate and learn if they don't know already how to. Everyone is invited to watch and the same day they're going to have the drag strip events up till midnight drags so come hang out. Any questions let me know.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Bump for info.


----------



## TruSpeedPerformance (Jul 19, 2010)

any pics from the event this week?????


----------

